# ما هي سلبيات او ايجابيات الزواج من امريكي او امريكية ؟؟ سؤال للجميع



## ms.sara (13 أبريل 2014)

*صباحكم / مسائكم ورد وياسمين:flowers::flowers:*

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ممكن من الإدارة الكريمة الفاضلة تسمحلي اسئل هذا السؤال بغض النظر عن خلفياتنا الدينية سواء كنا مسيحيين او مسلمين :flowers:*

*ايها الانسان المسيحي العربي هل تقبل ان تتزوج من امريكية مسيحية ؟؟  ايتها الانسانة المسيحية العربية هل تقبلين الزواج من امريكي مسيحي ؟؟*

*ايها الانسان المسلم هل تقبل الزواج من امريكية مسلمة ؟؟ ايتها الانسانة المسلمة هل تقبلين الزواج من امريكي مسلم ؟؟؟*

*وما هي السلبيات والايجابيات من هذا الزواج ؟؟*​ 
وهل سيكون هناك مشاكل بهذا الزواج او سيعيش الطرفين بسعادة على الرغم من اختلافات العادات والتقاليد ؟؟

وشكرا 

واسفة لو ازعجتكم بهذه الاسئلة ... ولكن حبيت اخذ آرائكم سواء ان كنا نحن مسيحيين او مسلمين من مجتمعنا العربي

زميلتكم سارة :flowers:


----------



## peace_86 (17 أبريل 2014)

*شكراً أختي سارة على طرحك للموضوع واهتمامك بأن تعرفي الكثير عن المسيحية والمسيحيين..

بخصوص السؤال:

لو نتكلم من حيث المبدأ العام..
لا يوجد أية مشكلة بالزواج من أمريكي أو أمريكية.. يعني هو ليس عيب أو حرام أو حلال.. مبدئياً لا يوجد عليه مشكلة.. إن توافرت الشروط الأخرى التي يقررها أي زوجين.

لكن عامة يفضل أن يتزوج الإنسان من بيئته وثقافته.
الموضوع ليس مقتصراً فقط على الأمريكان بل حتى الصينيين واليابانيين والكوريين والهنود.. الواحد من الأفضل له أن يتزوج من نفس البيئة والثقافة,

بعض الرجال الشرقيين (مسلمين ومسيحيين) يبحثون عن الزواج بأمرأة غربية.. لكن نادراً ما يتم هذا الأمر.
أنا شخصياً لا أجد مشكلة ان أتزوج بنت أمريكية ..


ولكن عليها أن تتفهم العادات الشرقية وأن تحب سيدنا المسيح وتتبعه. وبالتأكيد يجب أن أستوفي أنا بحسب شروطها هي.
وأنا بطبيعتي غير متزمت بالطبيعة الشرقية ولا أبالي ببعض العادات التي توارثتها من أجدادي، دينياً وثقافياً

لكن أنا شخصياً أعرف الكثير تزوجوا من أمريكيات وفشلت حياتهم فشلاً ذريعاً وبالمقابل وجدت من الشرقيين من تزوجوا غربيات ونجحت العلاقة ودامت ومازالت تدوم لليوم.. 
لكن لا أعرف شرقيات مسيحيات تزوجن غربيين عدا سيدتين (بالمناسبة أحداهما خليجية آمنت بالرب)

عندي ملاحظة: المسيحي الشرقي لما يتزوج مسيحية أمريكية تنجح زيجته أكثر من المسلم الشرقي لم يتزوج أمريكية مسيحية.. ويمكن لأن الدين يلعب دور

منتظرين مواضيعك دائماً
*


----------



## ms.sara (19 أبريل 2014)

*اشكرك كثيرا استاذ pease_86 على مشاركتك الطيبة وعلى مرورك الرائع 

وانتظر رأي باقي الاعضاء الكرام *


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2014)

معنديش مانع بس الفكرة ان المراة الامريكيية متحررة عقلياً وأجتماعياو ثقافياً 
وعلى اللى يدور على الزواج يدور على اللى تنسابه مش اللى يتمناها هو 
وخلى بالك المراة العربية ولا مؤاخذة فى الكلام كبشرة افضل من الامريكيية بكثير لان الامريكان من قلة الشمس الجسم عندهم لون البشرة بيضاء 
ام العربى فالجسم اللى فى الشمس افضل بكثير 
بس حضرتك شايفة المشكلة فى الزواج من برة .؟
هو الواحد قادر يتزوج بنت عربية ويجمع لها شقة ومهر لم يتزوج من الخارج .؟
مشكلتنا فى المادية حالياً يا أخت سارة 
وفى مشاركة جميلة ورائعة حلوة لهذا الموضوع انقلها لكم 


> عادي الزواج من اجنبيات مافيها شي اذا كانت الاسباب:
> * شاب له سوابق  في الدوله ومرفوض ومالقى حد ياخذه من حقه يلجأ لخارج الدوله لتكوين اسره بعد وعليه يبغي يعرس0
> 
> *شاب سافر خارج الدوله للدراسه واعجب (باخلاق) بنت وحب انها اتكون شريكة  حياته وخطبها من بيت (ناس سنعين محترمين وبنتهم متربيه عدل) مافيها شي اذا  تزوجها لان كفئ انها اتكون ام لعياله وحاشمه عمرها00 خير صدفه من الف ميعاد
> ...


----------



## بايبل333 (19 أبريل 2014)

بس لية اتزوج امريكيية .؟
جميلة .؟توجد عربيات جميلات 
مفكرة ........؟صعبة بس بنجد 
واللى نعرفه احسن منعرفوش ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 أبريل 2014)

بالنسبة لى انا كمصرى 
لا احب اطلاقا الزواج من اجنبية 
يعنى البنات المصريات خلصوا 
من شروط الزواج هو التوافق فى كل شىء 
وطبعا الامريكية لها عاداتها التى تختلف عن عادتى وطبعها التى يختلف عن طبعى


----------



## ms.sara (21 أبريل 2014)

*اشكركم جميعا الاعضاء الكرام الذين شاركوا بالموضوع *

*ومنتظرة آراء باقي الاعضاء الكرام يعطونني رأيهم بهذا الموضوع *

*بالنسبة لي انا اشوف ان الزواج من اجنبي او الزواج من اجنبية امر عادي *

*مثل الشيخ طارق السويدان الذي زوج ابنته لشخص امريكي مسلم وهذا دليل على عدم تعصبه لجنسيته *

*منتظرة أراء باقي اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة الكرام*


----------



## peace_86 (21 أبريل 2014)

*زي ماقلتلك اختي سارة ان الدين يلعب دور كبير..
وأول مرة اسمع ان بنت الشيخ طاق تزوجت امريكي
شكراً للمعلومة..

عدد السعوديين اللي اعرفهم تزوجوا امريكيات او اباءهم تزوجوا امريكيات هم حوالي ثلاثة او اربعة
وكل الزواجات فشلت فشل ذريع بسبب تسرع الامريكيان بقبول هذا الزواج مع انهم مسيحيات بالاسم فقط وحتى هم مسلمين بالاسم لكن لأن الدين يلعب دور. يعني الأم ودها تسمي ابنها اسم معين ويفاجأها زوجها باسم اسلامي صرف زي محمد ولا احمد
وهذه امور بسيطة يمكن تحسين انها ماتهم المسيحي اللي بالاسم. لكن هو بقرارة ذاتها تهمها لذلك تفشل الزواج.
طبعاً هذا غير البيئة والمجتمع اللي يساعد على عدم نجاح الزواج

ونادراً نادراً ماتلاقي زواج ينجح من دينين مختلفين. نادراً جداً
بس الزواج من امريكي او امريكية بشكل عام هو امر عادي وطبيي كأي زوجين في الدنيا*


----------

